# virus qui attaquent disques durs et boot ordinateur



## wak26 (11 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens de griller deux disques durs à deux mois d'intervalle et n'ai toujours pas pu relancer mon ordinateur (imac g5) avec un disque neuf. 
Les disques ont cassé sur deux ordinateur différents, un G5 et un G3.

Point communs entre les deux pannes : 

- l'ordinateur s'arrête.
- coïncidence, la panne est à chaque fois survenue 10min. environ *après fermeture d'une page web Mackeeper !!*
- au démarrage l'ordinateur ne trouve pas de disque système.
- le disque branché en externe sur une autre machine n'est pas reconnu.
- le disque de remplacement neuf n'est pas reconnu (sur le G5 il a fonctionné pour l'installation, puis 1 démarrage pour plusieurs echecs, puis plus rien...).


J'en déduits que j'ai été -par deux fois- victime d'un virus qui attaque le disque dur et le boot de l'ordinateur.

Pouvez vous m'aider :
- a essayer de refaire quelque chose de mes macs.
- à recupérer mes données si elles n'ont pas été écrasées (photos de famille, quelques archives personnelles).
- me dire si Mackeeper peut être lié de près ou de loin à ces problèmes.


en vous remerciant par avance,

Arnaud


----------



## KERRIA (11 Août 2012)

Virus ?...deux DD grillés consécutivement fait plutot penser à une anomalie physique de la machine....comment un DD neuf pourrait-il être contaminé...(en supposant un virus...mais ça ce serait quand même très étonnant) par l'ancien...sauf les avoir fait cohabiter....?...

oh la la..ça devient bizarre....mais bon...

Merci d'en raconter un peu plus....

Bonne soirée...


----------



## wak26 (11 Août 2012)

KERRIA a dit:


> Virus ?...deux DD grillés consécutivement fait plutot penser à une anomalie physique de la machine....comment un DD neuf pourrait-il être contaminé...(en supposant un virus...mais ça ce serait quand même très étonnant) par l'ancien...sauf les avoir fait cohabiter....?...
> 
> oh la la..ça devient bizarre....mais bon...
> 
> ...



Tu m'as mal lu, un disque a grillé sur mon G5 (c'est un SATA), puis l'autre sur un G3 (c'est un ATA, ils n'ont pu être montés sur la même machine !!). 
J'ai effectivement transféré des fichiers du G3 vers le G5 en septembre 2011, mais ça date...
Voilà pourquoi je pense à un virus, d'autant qu'avant les pannes j'ai -les deux fois donc- fermé une page de Mackeeper 10min avant...


----------



## Invité (12 Août 2012)

MacKeeper est une daube qui sert à faire peur pour que tu achète une version payante
Petit compte rendu : http://www.securitemac.com/mackeeper.html

Mais je ne pense pas qu'il soit responsable, sauf si ça a stressé le des disques Mais là c'était juste une question de temps avant qu'ils ne lâchent.


----------



## wak26 (12 Août 2012)

J'ai sorti un troisième G3 que j'ai remis en route et qui a tourné toute une journée. 

Le soir j'ai voulu lui remettre un lecteur DVD potable, pour les enfants -j'ai fait ce genre d'opérations des dizaines de fois sans surprise- et je lui ai -erreur, j'aurai dû faire une opération à la fois- transféré la RAM du dernier imac dont le disque a laché. 

Résultat, le disque dur n'est plus reconnu ... J'ai par acquis de conscience interverti les bus des disques sans succès. J'ai également remis les RAM qui y étaient auparavant, rien de mieux ...

Pour moi, si virus il y a, je l'ai transmis d'un G3 à l'autre via la RAM...
Un autre facteur serait que les ordinateur sont devant une fenêtre et qu'on est en plein été. Le soleil tape directement sur la zone ou est le DD du G5, mais pas sur les G3 (le DD est en dessous et le soleil taperait plutôt la carte mère avant... de plus ça fait pour le coup deux machines qui lâchent en deux jours)...

help.

Je crois que je vais racheter un G5, histoire de pouvoir récupérer des pîèces sur le mien.

Si vous pouvez m'aider, c'est bienvenu.


----------



## ntx (12 Août 2012)

wak26 a dit:


> Pour moi, si virus il y a, je l'ai transmis d'un G3 à l'autre via la RAM...


Eh, arrête ton délire paranoïaque !!! :rateau: Tu es dans le grand n'importe quoi 

Je ne sais pas ce que tu bricoles avec tes machines, mais si les disques ont lâchés, c'est un problème matériel, pas un virus.


----------



## arthur244 (13 Août 2012)

tu l'as télécharger mackeeper avant?


----------



## subsole (13 Août 2012)

wak26 a dit:


> Pour moi, si virus il y a, je l'ai transmis d'un G3 à l'autre via la RAM...
> .



Bonjour 
:hosto: MDR ^^

Les ordinateurs ont déjà _de la peine_ à maintenir des informations en RAM lorsqu'elle est alimentée.
Alors dans le cas de barrettes enlevées de leurs slots, puis remises dans un autre ordinateur, ça tient de la magie voodoo.


----------



## wak26 (14 Août 2012)

arthur244 a dit:


> tu l'as télécharger mackeeper avant?



la première fois -sur le G5- quand j'ai fermé la fenêtre Mackeeper, un téléchargement ou une autre opérations (diagnostic virus ou autre ??) était en cours. C'est une de mes filles qui a du lancer ça par erreur. Mais je n'ai pas téléchargé Mackeeper.


----------



## arthur244 (14 Août 2012)

Une solution: prend le cd de démarrage de ton mac et appuie sur C tout est supprimé mais par contre tu reviens sur le système qui est gravé sur le cd donc bonjour les mise a jour ciao j'espère que je t'ai aidé

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h22 ----------

Excuse moi si je n'ai pas mi de ponctuation


----------



## wak26 (14 Août 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour
> :hosto: MDR ^^
> 
> Les ordinateurs ont déjà _de la peine_ à maintenir des informations en RAM lorsqu'elle est alimentée.
> Alors dans le cas de barrettes enlevées de leurs slots, puis remises dans un autre ordinateur, ça tient de la magie voodoo.



OK j'avoue que j'ai peu de notions concernant les RAM si ce n'est qu'elles doivent être alimentées pour conserver leurs données -> mon idée est fausse, donc. merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h25 ----------




arthur244 a dit:


> Une solution: prend le cd de démarrage de ton mac et appuie sur C tout est supprimé mais par contre tu reviens sur le système qui est gravé sur le cd donc bonjour les mise a jour ciao j'espère que je t'ai aidé
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h22 ----------
> 
> Excuse moi si je n'ai pas mi de ponctuation



Il faut que j'en trouve un et j'essaie, merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h26 ----------




ntx a dit:


> Eh, arrête ton délire paranoïaque !!! :rateau: Tu es dans le grand n'importe quoi
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce que tu bricoles avec tes machines, mais si les disques ont lâchés, c'est un problème matériel, pas un virus.



Je ne fais que remplacer des disques quand ils lâchent et remonter des imacs pour les copains (c'est il y a longtemps avec des G3).

Ouaip tu as surement raison, mais en deux mois j'ai trois fois la même panne sur trois machines, avec des DD différents (ATA SATA) et des machines différentes (G3 ET G5).
Quand un disque dur lâche, on en met un nouveau et ça repart, les bus ne grillent pas et les boot se font tout seuls. Sur les trois machines aucun disque ne prend (n'est reconnu).*

Arnaud


----------



## arthur244 (14 Août 2012)

Oui mais TON cd sinon ça marche pas...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h33 ----------

Utilise timemachine... avant avoir mis ton cd


----------



## laurent56480 (14 Août 2012)

Tu dois avoir des problèmes d'électricité chez toi (type micro coupure) qui endommage tes périphériques.

Achètes un onduleur.


----------



## ntx (14 Août 2012)

wak26 a dit:


> Ouaip tu as surement raison, mais en deux mois j'ai trois fois la même panne sur trois machines, avec des DD différents (ATA SATA) et des machines différentes (G3 ET G5).
> Quand un disque dur lâche, on en met un nouveau et ça repart, les bus ne grillent pas et les boot se font tout seuls. Sur les trois machines aucun disque ne prend (n'est reconnu).*


Quand on vient nous décrire un problème qui n'arrive qu'à une seule personne sur la planète, je peux t'assurer que ce n'est pas un virus 

Es-tu sûr de l'installation électrique sur laquelle sont branchées tes machines ? Car comme l'a souligné laurent56840, ce que tu nous décrit pourrait fort bien être provoqué par des surtensions.


----------



## KERRIA (15 Août 2012)

ouaip.!?..si tu nous en racontais un peu plus sur tes "expériences"...et de l'installation physique de ton "laboratoire".....

Le Bonsoir.....


----------



## wak26 (17 Août 2012)

laurent56480 a dit:


> Tu dois avoir des problèmes d'électricité chez toi (type micro coupure) qui endommage tes périphériques.
> 
> Achètes un onduleur.



Il y a des surtensions, par ici et la foudre m'a déjà fait sauter un port ethernet...
Je vais donc m' y mettre (à l'onduleur).
`
merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h27 ----------




KERRIA a dit:


> ouaip.!?..si tu nous en racontais un peu plus sur tes "expériences"...et de l'installation physique de ton "laboratoire".....
> 
> Le Bonsoir.....



?????

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h29 ----------




ntx a dit:


> Quand on vient nous décrire un problème qui n'arrive qu'à une seule personne sur la planète, je peux t'assurer que ce n'est pas un virus
> 
> Es-tu sûr de l'installation électrique sur laquelle sont branchées tes machines ? Car comme l'a souligné laurent56840, ce que tu nous décrit pourrait fort bien être provoqué par des surtensions.



Bon, aux dernières nouvelles : J'ai remis les mains dans mes machines après une longue pose (saturation)
les deux G3 ne fonctionnent pas avec un dd en état.
Je suis allé chercher le dd qui était dans le G5 quand je l'ai acheté (un 160 Go) et oh miracle, lui fonctionne !! 
Youpi
Le nouveau dd est un WD caviar black 500Go et la boite indique : jupered pins 3-4 enables PUIS ; pins 5-6 limits PHY to 3Gps. Il n'y a aucun cavalier sur le disque. Cela vous parle t il ?

Mon dernier souci est de réussir à retrouver mes données du disque dur du G3 (ATA 80Go Maxtor). Dans un lecteur externe USB (je n'ai que ça) il commence à booter, mais ça s'arrête là.

merci , Arnaud


----------

